# Eclipse Editor freier Cursor



## usrr (19. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich steige gerade von IntelliJ Idea zu Eclipse um. Eine Sache stört mich extrem. Bei Idea kann man sich im Editorfenster mit dem Cursor frei bewegen. Springt man bei Eclipse in eine neue Zeile, wobei die horizontale Cursorposition größer ist als die Zeilenlänge, dann springt der Cursor ans Zeilenende.

Für mich leider nicht akzeptabel. Kann man das ändern?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2012)

Der Cursor springt zwar ans Zeilenende, aber die Position ist nicht verloren. Bewegst du den Cursor weiter nach oben, oder unten, und erwischst wieder eine längere Zeile, kehrt der Cursor in die Ursprungsposition zurück. Der Unterschied ist also rein optischer Natur.


----------



## gassssssst (23. Feb 2012)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Der Cursor springt zwar ans Zeilenende, aber die Position ist nicht verloren. Bewegst du den Cursor weiter nach oben, oder unten, und erwischst wieder eine längere Zeile, kehrt der Cursor in die Ursprungsposition zurück. Der Unterschied ist also rein optischer Natur.


Das ist nicht äquivalent. Wenn ich anfange zu tippen schreibt er den Text dann ans Ende der Zeile (wo der Cursor blinkt) und nicht dort wo ich eigentlich hingeklickt habe.


----------

